# Overnight at Ramsgate



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We are catching a 7:00 am Transeuropa Line ferry from Ramsgate to Ostend. Can anyone supply us with information regarding overnight parking at or near to the port.

Many thanks & safe travelling


----------

